# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Ally's Hand

## littletechie

Does anyone know what has happend to Kelli Hollis' (Ali) hand?

I know that a few weeks ago while the character was away someone said something about the character being in A & E but this was obviosly just to cover up the real life injury.

----------

